# Montgomery Ward Chipper Shredder



## bbnissan

I need some help locating a parts diagram for an old Montgomery Ward Chipper Shredder. I thought I would be able to locate it through MTD, but so far I haven't had any luck. I can't find it in Part Smart or through any distributor. Here is the info for the unit:

Model Number: GIL-21326A
Serial Number: 17X18436

I need the diagram because I need to see how the inspection door was latched on and I need to see if I can locate a new chipper drum since the old one is pretty worn.


----------



## bugman

have you tried searching on google.


----------



## bbnissan

Yup...didn't come up with anything.


----------



## bugman

damn, ummmmmmmm there is a search engine that runs all the search engines. www.dogpile.com


----------



## bbnissan

Well I think I'm just going to keep the motor and scrap the shredder. It needs too many parts to justify fixing it. I'll probably just salvage what parts I can from it and tear it down for the recycle center.


----------



## bugman

whats wrong with it anyway, toooo many worn out parts, aw well the engine would make a good replacement engine or go-cart engine.


----------



## Iron head

lol bug man you love the gocarts. (Bugman: well the equipment suxs tear the engin off and put it on a gocart.) ime with ya 100 percent if the thing sux tear the engin off n stick it on a gocart.


----------



## bugman

yeah just not too many things to use that engine for. go-cart is always the best idea for it


----------



## Iron head

yeah, good point. just dontwana see any lawn mower engins on gocarts


----------



## bugman

hey why not, i've seen a 3.5 push mower engine on one and it did pretty good, mowers can have big hp and they are very cheap to get when used. most can be adapted unless they are horizontals, hahahaha like my frieand 14hp briggs sears garden tractor from over 20 years ago that runs like new. straight pipe of course


----------



## bbnissan

bugman said:


> whats wrong with it anyway, toooo many worn out parts, aw well the engine would make a good replacement engine or go-cart engine.


The whole chipper drum assembly is worn out (and the bearings are frozen), the sheet metal in the feed chute is rusted through, the pulleys are worn out, the belt is worn out....just too much to justify fixing it. I'm just going to salvage the engine and several pieces of the heavy sheet metal from the sides of the machine and then take it to the recycle center.


----------



## bugman

:thumbsup: only thing to do, its chipped its last chip


----------



## Iron head

How did you manage to get a vertical engin one a gocart. wouldent you want to use an horz


----------



## bugman

yeah but some people can do it, requires gears etc to get it to the wheels, horizontals are the best and easiest way to do so.


----------



## Iron head

sounds like to much trouble to me whan you can just slap a 5 horazontal on there.


----------



## bugman

yeah but you can get some big hp out of a vertical as well, same as a horizontal but will be harder, not tooo many 3.5 horizontals i've seen anymore, now that would make a good childs go-cart. 2 hp is fine but ahhhh not for my nieces it ain't.


----------



## Iron head

totaly agreable. i got a 3hp brigs that needs a new block and god they just dont have em nymore.


----------



## bugman

yeah i know, and they make such good tiny go-cart motors, mini generators, etc. lucky if you can find a running one.


----------



## Iron head

see the prob with my 3 is some @ss wipe in my small engin class thought it was funny to snap a head bolt off in the block..... So i thought it was funny to take his 2.5 brigs n smash a nice size hole in the block with a crobar. made shour it got the crank cams push rods everything. lol he dosent talk to me anymore cause heas a dingleberry.


----------



## bugman

Iron head said:


> see the prob with my 3 is some ass wipe in my small engin class thought it was funny to snap a head bolt off in the block..... So i thought it was funny to take his 2.5 brigs n smash a nice size hole in the block with a crobar. made shour it got the crank cams push rods everything. lol he dosent talk to me anymore cause heas a dingleberry.


 :lol: dingle berry, you could drill a hole into the rest of the bolt if not bad and use an easy out. works wonders for that.


----------



## Iron head

no its broken beyond repair. its a hardened steel bolt in a aluminum case so we cant heat it up enough before the case starts to melt. we did manage to get a whole in it but we broke.... 2 easyouts and 1 drill trying to get the first easy out out. so i gave up figured it would be easier to just find a new one.


----------



## bugman

damn thats sucks, exactly which bolt is snapped, if its level with the engine and the surface is flat with the head and its on the side or top, hey i've used em like that, gave no problems


----------



## Iron head

this bolt is a head bolt that snaped off flush with the head... and i did try to run it but i am loosing a good 10-15 psi of pressure. so i dont have enough to compress the fule. and even if it did run it would blow out the side of the engin.


----------



## bugman

oh crap that sucks, no i've run em like that with no preassure loss but it won't a bolt that wasn't really all important.


----------



## Iron head

i guess this was just the one bolt that mattered its right next to the cylinder like the main headbolt if it was one of the ones on the side ohh yea itl run but not one of the close ones.


----------



## bugman

yeah that sucks, the one's in the far corner are not the majors but the one's right close to the bore well they matter. damn that sucks, good engine down the crapper.


----------



## Iron head

i am salvaging all the parts cause the engin was brand new liteeralty only used for like 5 mins to see if it starts. i was only gona take it apart and back together for a shop grade.


----------



## bugman

damn idiot, man that pisses me off when idiots do such stuff like that.


----------



## Iron head

I think ima slap him tomorow. :devil: should make him find me a new block.


----------



## bugman

he should, thats atleast 100-150 or more bucks or more of good block he screwed up


----------



## Iron head

realy? holy Fitzjerald!!!!! ime not fona slap him ima kick em in the family jewls withe a steel toe. so if thats worth tht much how much would a 5 be  less right.


----------



## bugman

well you said the engine was new right well yeah it would be maybe that much fully built in good condition, a five would be more though. depends on the state the engine is in on use and looks. probablly just a 100 bucks max though in pristine condition.


----------



## Iron head

BY THE BEARD OF ZEUS!!!!! you gota be kidding me!!! i could make a lot of money  i build new engins from scrap all the time. and i only use new parts when i say scrap i mean engins like my 3 that have one broken part. but all the rest is good than ile go find another 3 that has ike a crap gov do a parts swap and whammy working engin.


----------



## bugman

yeah but they have to be clean, run right and well look good for people to pay that much, now e-b-a-y is a good way to sell em and make good money off em.


----------



## Iron head

ohh god i do a wicked paint job i either go with the oldskool black with red detailing orrr black with gun mettle detaling or polished steel. or all 3. as for running conditions they run better than outa the factory.  i like to tweek em to perfection.


----------



## bugman

well then thats what you state when selling and they will fetch a good amount.


----------



## Iron head

I will thats the key flashing lights and big letters. lol


----------



## bugman

Iron head said:


> I will thats the key flashing lights and big letters. lol


 :lol: and a billboard on every street, engine for sale come one come all its a good deal


----------



## Iron head

lol dont wana make it to atractive thats how you make car accadents.


----------



## bugman

yeah but well a sign and maybe a add in the papers or something when you get about 5 or so and you'll have something


----------



## Iron head

true. i dont think i am ready for that yet alls i got is that one five cause its to cold out to work. and i am gona use that 5 on my gocart.


----------



## bugman

yeah, i currently have a 6.0 ohv briggs on a generator, given free and was new still in the box from my aunt, might get me a new generator thats bigger and use the 6.0 on the go-cart later on, only had the ohv engine for a year or so and its got nothing on it hardly. powerful mother too.


----------



## Iron head

i wonder if you could slap an 8 or a 10 on there :devil:


----------



## bugman

you could, like i said check the briggs website they sell em like that, small engines with big hp, hell you could if the frame was strong enough put a v twin briggs on there, hell thats over 20 some hp to be using


----------



## Iron head

i got two yep 2 20 hp kohlers horz they would make any gocart buzz.


----------



## bugman

yeah they would but you'd have to even out the wieght on the frame do you'd flip it backwards


----------



## Iron head

probly not just mod on it ballance tweek paint n add cool stuff like a nice muffler.


----------



## bugman

hahah yeah, woops slipped again ^^


----------



## Iron head

>.< god


----------



## bugman

haha happens to the best of us


----------

